# Crazy and Should We Be Concerned?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I live on a Trout Stream, it was been very Hot and dry here. Seems Floaters have been getting Rashes and one Fisherman got sick but he also ate fish from a Lake. 

Been eating fish from the river, with no problem and One Float outfitter put it this way thousands of gallons of water flow down the river each day, so anything bad will be flushed out.

Should we be concerned?

Lighting and Thunder here, thought I would check the Park. People actually fishing.

big rockpile


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

In the hot part of the summer there is sometimes a rash that is called "swimmer's itch". The parasite life cycle involves ducks and snails. https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/swimmersitch/faqs.html


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

haypoint said:


> In the hot part of the summer there is sometimes a rash that is called "swimmer's itch". The parasite life cycle involves ducks and snails. https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/swimmersitch/faqs.html


There is plenty Snails.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Which river?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Which river?


Niangua

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

List of Missouri waterways and pollutants

Looks like e choli. 

https://dnr.mo.gov/env/wpp/waterquality/303d/docs/2018-303d-list-cwc-approved-1-4-2018.pdf


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> List of Missouri waterways and pollutants
> 
> Looks like e choli.
> 
> https://dnr.mo.gov/env/wpp/waterquality/303d/docs/2018-303d-list-cwc-approved-1-4-2018.pdf


It shows way back in 2006 nothing recent.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah. Confused, too. Top says 2018.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Try this one...

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/mo/nwis/current/?type=quality


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I believe it is a Bacteria from the Snails. Just worse this year because we haven't had enough rain to flush the river out and it has been so hot. Seen on FB where bunch had camped on down all came up with this rash.

I was Baptized in this river just feet from where a woman drowned and went to be with the Lord. When I'm cremated I'm going to be discretely put back in the river.

Use to swim all on down and we worked with Float Outfitters for years. 

big rockpile


----------

